# Epson 5020ub vs Epson Home Cinema 3000



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Im getting a new projector and need a 14.5' throw. These Epsons came up as my best option. Im not finding a lot of info on the 5020 around here. Visual Apex has the 5020 refurb for around $500 more than the 3000. The 5020 is clearly a better projector but is it worth the extra expense? I will be using it in a light controlled environment, with a 120" screen. Anyone out there familiar with these projectors?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

In a nutshell, yes, the $500 more is worth it. The 5000 series projectors are a big step up from the 3000 series in both contrast and calibration functionality. If it were me, I'd spend the extra $500. And I own the 3010.


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank for the reply! Ive been torn on this issue but with the recent news that the 5030UB is going on sale with a free spare bulb thrown in by Epson, I may just bump my budget up a bit more and grab the 5030 instead of the refurb. Seems like the smart play.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

rshetts said:


> Seems like the smart play.


I agree. :T


----------

